# How many other guys are still pushing



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Just got started do lawn work. And now we are staring down the barrel of a week long strom.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

We have had mixed precipitation 7 of the last 10 days. Not enough to salt even.
Don't ever rule out a late April 24" dump here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pushing what?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Frost ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> Frost ......


I was thinking cookies...


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

We have even less dense precipitation than yesterday, maybe 1/4" of accumulation. 
Pusher was out at HD when I went by this morning.
I'm gonna go with,they are out of salt.
But the temps don't warrant salt. Although I can see there is a potential for the driven on precipitation to get slick.
I guess that's what zero tolerance means.
Although they have never returned to plow lanes during the day in the last 2 years.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Headed out shortly, 5-8 inches in the higher elevations, less than 1 inch in the valleys.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Our 2.5" projection for Easter was about right. But the winds that picked up in the evening were brutal.
All my big lots had 8+" on them, and 3' drifts.
It was a crappy day.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

Calling for 2" to 5" here overnight, haven't put the plow back on yet since they're usually wrong this time of year. 

Will see what tomorrow morning brings.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Going out at 2 am. North end of our route is 6-10” forecast. Most is 2-5” for us.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Ya we have grass starting to green up and buds popping. Should be fun times.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

The 22-25 potential forecast


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

We had a squall come through yesterday.
It started raining, pouring us a better word.
About 9:30 am it turned to the biggest,wettest flakes, the roads were covered in 2" of slush in about 20 minutes. 
Visibility was less than 1/4 mile.
On my way out to the body shop the highway was closed. MnDOT guy told me I could go through but had to turn north before the next town.
Turns out there was a fatality mva out there.
By 1:30 it stopped snowing and by 3 the roads were clear.


----------

